# The Basic Difference R-15 and R16



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Hi! Its been a while since I've been here, I wonder if anyone knows if theres a difference btw. the R-15 DVR and the R-16 Model... TIA, Jim


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Well. The R-16 is SWM compatible.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and the R16 is black.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

And those are the two main differences.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

R16 has built in RF capabilities


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

naijai said:


> R16 has built in RF capabilities


If you are referring to RF Remote, the R15 also supports RF remote. Perhaps you mean the R15 requires an antenna for the rf remote and the R16 does not? I think that might be the case.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Differances are simple, the R16's support a SWM, are black, and has a internal RF antenna for a RF remote. 

The R15's do not support a SWM, are silver, and need a external antenna to support a RF remote. 

Everything else (for all intents and purposes) is the same.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

And for the most part, there aren't too many refurbished R16's out there yet. Granted, D* isn't supposed to be "recycling" any more legacy gear, but personally I'd avoid any R15. They're all refurbs, and for the most part those IRD's are buggy at best.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> And for the most part, there aren't too many refurbished R16's out there yet. Granted, D* isn't supposed to be "recycling" any more legacy gear, but personally I'd avoid any R15. They're all refurbs, and for the most part those IRD's are buggy at best.


Not really that buggy, I have one of the origional R15-500's, it was working like a champ until I retired it about a month ago.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Differances are simple, the R16's support a SWM, are black, and has a internal RF antenna for a RF remote.
> 
> The R15's do not support a SWM, are silver, and need a external antenna to support a RF remote.
> 
> Everything else (for all intents and purposes) is the same.


There is one more thing...

The R15 supports "stacked" LNB configurations often used in apartment buildings and other multi-tenant facilities. The R16 does not. This feature is turned on by accessing a special menu through a front panel key press combination.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> Hi! Its been a while since I've been here, I wonder if anyone knows if theres a difference btw. the R-15 DVR and the R-16 Model... TIA, Jim


If you want the Premium SDDVR get the R22 you won't be able to get one from DirecTV,because the R22 has been discontinued, it would have to be from Ebay.When shopping on Ebay always check the receiver ID# with DirecTV to make sure there is no outstanding balance on the receiver and you also will have to buy a new access card for $20. from DirecTV if the receiver is used.Good Luck!

The R22 has MPEG4 capability/MediaShare capability/access to VOD/200 hour SD recording time/has all the same great features as the HR2xs/receives software updates with the HR2xs/the R22 can be converted to an HDDVR.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> There is one more thing...
> 
> The R15 supports "stacked" LNB configurations often used in apartment buildings and other multi-tenant facilities. The R16 does not. This feature is turned on by accessing a special menu through a front panel key press combination.


You're right, I forgot that one.

The Stacked LNB configuration is not compatible with the SWM configuration. So the R15 supports the "Stacked" MFH 1 installations and the R16 supports the MFH 2 installations.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Not really that buggy, I have one of the origional R15-500's, it was working like a champ until I retired it about a month ago.


Same here. Still works great to this day.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Same here. Still works great to this day.


I agree. The R15 is a very solid DVR. I have two of them. One is FOUR YEARS OLD! I have no idea what happened to it during it's first two years of existence, but the last two years it spent in my home has been trouble-free. The other one was new when I got it in July 07 and it's still chugging along.


----------

